# Luan Plywood Underlayment



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

luan used to be what everyone used under sheet vinyl or 12" selfstick. luan or particleboard has no place under ceramic tile. if they decide on ceramic tile then the particleboard should be removed and replaced with 5/8 or 3/4 plywood, then 1/4 cementboard over that applied following manufacturers guidlines.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

I prefer the 2/8" sanded plywood myself.

No luan please.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Luan has voids in the plys and can collapse. Use only underlayment grade plywood for vinyl or vinyl tile.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

framer52 said:


> I prefer the 2/8" sanded plywood myself.
> 
> No luan please.


 2/8" instead of 1/4" ? :huh:


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Seattle2k said:


> 2/8" instead of 1/4" ? :huh:


Maybe meant 3/8"?

Luan was big back in the day people still use the stuff now.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

JetSwet said:


> Maybe meant 3/8"?
> 
> Luan was big back in the day people still use the stuff now.


It's even poorer quality now than it was 20 years ago. They started using luan because so many people screwed up masonite. Masonite was made to be used rough side up and many people installed it smooth side up. Adhesive wouldn't stick to the smooth side.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Luan can also cause staining and glue reliece.
Ever seen a light colored vinyl floor that always looks dirty?
If you have to prove it to some old timers at the church go on the web site of the company that made the flooring before they lay it.
Also make sure they attach it every 4" on the edges, and 6 to 8" in the field.
I use a narrow crown pneumatic staple gun set in automatic to lay it. You can do a whole sheet in less then 2 min. and not have to go back and fill every nail hole. You still have to fill all the seams.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks fellows, I really do appreciate your help. I just had another thought since this floor has particle board over plywood, will the 1 1/4 inch narrow crown staples hold or will I need a longer staple to go further into the plywood subfloor?


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Well the fact that you can cut it with a razor blade knife is good enough for me not to use it.


----------



## Pantherfan190 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Flooting hardwood floors*

I'm installing flooting hardwood in my house.The sub floor has a little give in them is this something that will mess up my new floors.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Define 'a little'----you may be just fine---but we need a little more info---what is the subfloor made of and how much does it flex?

Could you start a new thread in 'flooring'? many members won't read through an old thread like this one----go to 'flooring' click on 'new thread'---Mike------


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Pantherfan190 said:


> I'm installing flooting hardwood in my house.The sub floor has a little give in them is this something that will mess up my new floors.


Its better to start new thread.


----------

